# effects of gforces on batteries



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I'm sure it would depend largely on the exact chemistry of battery you are using. I doubt any of them could benefit from such treatment, but the harm done would likely vary.

What is the intended application? Just crazy driving?


----------



## ecat (Sep 2, 2011)

there is a inertia bicycle possibility, for example, the batteries would be installed just at the rim, quite violent riding, but one could install them around an hovercraft fan either the lift fan or the push fan. A variable pitch prop takes over .


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I would guess that batteries held steadily upright would do best, but having said that:

I have heard that lead acid AGM batteries on their side would slightly stratify, and you could get a very small amount of additional life out of them by flipping them to the other side.

In my testing of small LiFe cells I got them to spit out some electrolyte when they were laying on their sides. I wonder if I had kept them vertical if they would have just steamed a bit and survived the experience. Hmmm, that could be a great experiment!


ecat said:


> there is a inertia bicycle possibility, for example, the batteries would be installed just at the rim, quite violent riding, but one could install them around an hovercraft fan either the lift fan or the push fan. A variable pitch prop takes over .


----------



## Kerensky (Jul 8, 2011)

ecat said:


> there is a inertia bicycle possibility, for example, the batteries would be installed just at the rim, quite violent riding, but one could install them around an hovercraft fan either the lift fan or the push fan. A variable pitch prop takes over .


 i wouldnt wat to imagin how much inertia would have to be held in place by putting a lead battery pack at the end of a centriguge like a hovercraft fan.... and i wouldnt want to ride in a vehice with batteries slinging electrolite from the wheels.... just doesnt sound like fun... call me strange if ya like


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I heard MIT had an e-bike with lithium batteries in the wheel around the hub motor.

I would still try to keep them as near the center as possible; no reason to put them out on the rim.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Why have the cells on the moving part anyway? You can have a contact ring that will transfer the power so you don't need to worry about that. The largest issue to me is balancing and keeping it properly balanced. If any of the internals move the whole thing will go out of balance. Things can stratify and things can just settle to the outer most area. There is fluid within the cell but most is held in the carbon on the plates. Under inertia that fluid can be forced to move out and away and will not be a good thing for the cells. Just make a ring to transfer power if needed. If using a hub motor you don't need to worry. 

Strange you'd even consider it. Have you ever put any thing in a centrifuge? This case may take some time but over time it will not be good.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I think the point of the hub batteries is to make a plug and play system. Replace the front wheel in any bike and add a wireless remote and you have an instant e/hybrid bike.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Hub motor/battery pack. Mount the hub/wheel motor/mount the battery pack/plug battery into motor/mount throttle/gauge and go. 

You'd still need to mount the hub/wheel, Throttle and gauge then go. Leaves out mounting a stationary pack of cells and plugging it in. 

I'd stay with the stationary battery pack because it is more configurable and you can add more if you need. I will be putting some lithium cells to my electric bicycle. Thinking of using A123 Pouch cells. Build a new battery box and get a charger. It will take me a very long distance. Not that I can use a bicycle here with all the damn stickers on the road from the weed on the side. These stickers are deadly to bicycle tires.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

These are the damn stickers that kill tires around here. They are everywhere and burn like nothing you have ever experienced if you get a few in your bare foot. Trying to eradicate them has been futile. The birds bring them in to our yard. 



> Tribulus terrestris, puncture vine, goathead, caltrop (which means “spiky weapon”) and yellow vine,


It is a non-native invasive species.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

gottdi said:


> I'd stay with the stationary battery pack because it is more configurable and you can add more if you need.


I'm not arguing, just saying that's the goal of one MIT project. You can also skip the remote entirely if you want for a hybrid. The enclosed controller can sense your acceleration and match/boost your efforts.

Many e-bikes strive for things like hiding the motor, batteries, etc. I prefer the make it simple, obvious, and cheap approach.


----------

